# New forum name?



## windrivermaiden (Nov 7, 2008)

Perhaps we need a more discriptive name for the forum...like Additional & Alternative Non-Digital Techniques for Film ...something to warn people that this is not a forum for digital manipulation.


----------



## Steph (Nov 7, 2008)

windrivermaiden said:


> Perhaps we need a more discriptive name for the forum...like Additional & Alternative Non-Digital Techniques for Film ...something to warn people that this is not a forum for digital manipulation.



Not sure. The alternative techniques could include people printing large negs from digital files to use for contact printing with more traditional alternative processes. We cannot exclude those from this sub-forum, can we?


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok... Additional, Manipulative & Alternative Techniques for Non Digital processes....(subheading)...diginegs,ok...

Since I am one who prints almost exclusively from diginegs these days., don't want to leave my self out LOL..actually just needs a better up front heads up for those wandering clueless through the web.


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 7, 2008)

How about something like, I dunno, 'FILM PHOTOGRAPHY'.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 7, 2008)

We are already a subheading of Film Photography...it'd be alittle redundant.


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 8, 2008)

I know.  I was just being a wise acre.  Maybe a sticky thread at the front of each forum with a title along the lines of this is a forum for film related topics only.  If someone needs another warning aside from the 'Film Photography' thing.  Sometimes I can't help but be a little bit of a wise acre.


----------



## terri (Nov 8, 2008)

I hear ya, peeps...! I just moved another thread where someone was showing off an HDR attempt. 

In this predominantly digital era, it's easy for people to think something sort of off the wall like HDR would be considered an "alternative" technique. I don't bash anyone who has simple ignorance of those processes that are usually ascribed to alt - I just hope they read the forum descriptor before posting. In addition, there ARE hybrid methods in play now, like digital negatives for contact printing, as Steph mentioned. But if people aren't sure what is meant by "hybrid" it's unlikely they can determine what's alt and what is actually graphics.

Any way to help other than by just reporting those threads so a mod can come and move them is certainly encouraged, though! I don't really know what else to try for a description, but we can certainly tinker with it.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 16, 2008)

How about "Alternative optical printing techniques"


----------



## Dick Sanders (Dec 26, 2008)

How about -- "The Really Cool Stuff."


----------

